
New NASA Emdrive paper shows force of 1.2 millinewtons per kilowatt in a Vacuum - danielmorozoff
http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/11/new-nasa-emdrive-paper-shows-force-of.html
======
danielmorozoff
Full Title:

New NASA Emdrive paper shows force of 1.2 millinewtons per kilowatt in a
Vacuum and a low thrust pendulum and tests were at 40, 60 and 80 watts

